# Clicker Training - Am I doing it right?



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I've started to Clicker Train Chezzy, I think he is just an aggressive bird and hopefully with this he will get better as I hate having to keep him confined to the cage.

For 2 days I clicked the clicker and feed him millet in short sessions.
From yesterday/today I started using the stick [when he bites it I click and feed him] 

Is there anything I should do or keep continuing like this? He seems to be reacting pretty well and I do very short sessions and multiple ones day.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It sound like you are doing it right. The next step is to have him reach for the target stick. Put it to his right, click and treat, then to the left, then up then down. When he will stretch in any direction, you can try having him have to take a step to get to the stick.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

ok, thanks! I couldn't find the Clicker training sticky [at least, I thought there was one here? Not sure lol]


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is a link to a website that explains further steps--handling your bird, etc.
http://trainedparrot.com/taming/#target-training


----------

